# Waiting for a spare part!! Want my van back!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm a bit fed up. Our van has been in the garage for nearly a month now! All they are waiting for is a fan resistor (I think thats what it is) as the cab heater fan packed up. It looks like a small bit of plastic and costs about £25 apparently.

The garage tells me getting parts is becoming increasingly difficult for older commercial vehicles.

Its a 1996 Swift Kontiki on a Peugeot Boxer 2.5 TD so not exactly ancient.

Whoever they are getting this part off promised delivery first by the 25th of Feb and then the middle of last week and it still hasn't turned up.

I think I am going to have to source it myself somewhere else so does anyone know a good source of bits I could point the garage in the direction of and also what are your views on the scarcity of spare parts for older vans? Is this going to become more and more of a problem. Never had any issues before now with bits.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I would be looking at breakers yards,there should be a few from that year that have gone to the big scrapyard in the sky.

You will probably have to buy the whole heater fan assembly,I doubt if they will remove an individual resistor,it will more than likely still be cheaper than a new resistor.

Have a look on HERE to start with.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annoying*

I have been waiting for two parts for two customers for LG Products.

Both units are less than four years old. LG have come back to me and now after weeks of waiting to say "Parts Obsolete". The paying client is not very happy about it or LG's take on the matter which is "Nothing we can do about it".

I found both parts on eBay!

Both Second hand, but at less than 1/5th of a new part, it gets the customers units running.

try eBay.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*eBay*

If I can't fond what I want on eBay.co.uk I usually find it on ebay.de

try

"Peugeot Heizwiderstand"

or

"Peugeot Boxer Heizwiderstand"

in German sellers.

I will see if I can come up with anything.

Was the Citoren Version called a "Relay"?

Ask some sellers who are breaking Relay/Boxers for parts or those that are selling other Boxer parts.

Try a Motor Factors?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Cant find anything on Ebay and I am not sure how the other site works. It started asking for my address so I gave up.

I guess if I can get the actual part name and number it might help as I dont really know what I am looking for.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes the Fan resistors go due to the fan motor taking more load... due to the bearings starting to want a service, I just simpley repaired the resistor bank and all was better.... if I recall the diode had become unsoldered due to the heat.... the green wire wound resistors are difficialt to get these days.... but its not common for them to fail....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*part no*

do you have a part number?

Like this?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have found Yorkshire Van Breakers useful.

Heater motors


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

barryd said:


> I guess if I can get the actual part name and number it might help as I dont really know what I am looking for.


You want the heater blower motor,I think all dismantlers will understand that if you ask for one.

Also remember that it is the same part for a Fiat Ducato or Citroen Relay............check the Second generation (1994-2006)section of wikipedia


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep as TC has posted that looks like the unit, if not it would be able to be used to fix the issue....


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Barry,

Many Iveco parts are the same as Sevel vans but I do not know about electrical items. Try ringing an Iveco main dealer and picking their brains. You never know, it might help. 

Send a pm to Old Arthur in the other forum, he might be able to help.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all

The part in the Ebay link from TM doesnt look like the bit they showed me the other day but that doesnt mean it wont work.



wakk44 said:


> I would be looking at breakers yards,there should be a few from that year that have gone to the big scrapyard in the sky.
> 
> You will probably have to buy the whole heater fan assembly,I doubt if they will remove an individual resistor,it will more than likely still be cheaper than a new resistor.
> 
> Have a look on HERE to start with.


I have now used this link and had a quote with a telephone number for a used heater unit and a resister fan. Both a tenner. Will call them on Monday thanks.

Ill just take my findings and probably my laptop into the garage and see what they say.


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Fan Resistor*

My resistor packed up in the van, my mechanic who does our servicing said to go the local Ford dealer, so I went along with the old one, & lo & behold the spare parts guy sold me one, he said they are quite a normal spare part.
We have just had our 6yr. old van back after a clutch change, the price!! £600


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As with almost any Seval van, it would be worth checking out Mike Chubb at www.No1gear.com or telephone him on 0146067000 what he does not know about the van and engine are not worth knowing about.
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am sorry but it seems I have given you duff information. Apparently its not the resistor its a part that goes behind the control knob. I went into the garage this morning where they told me that the suppliers cannot not give them a date for this part.

I have attached a diagram and its number 7. The chap at the garage says he has fixed it as best he can. It doesn't now click for each heater fan number (1 - 4) but does work when you turn it up. He doesn't know how long it will last but I am going to pick the van up shortly.

The part number is 647535

I have told them to cancel the order and we will see how it goes. You can guarantee it will break again when its freezing.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Barry, i asume you are looking for the speed control switch in the cockpit? 

I would tend to be looking for a scrap yard for that, must be loads of vans about that use that switch..... a real pain in the A** to get at though... still if its working leave well alown in my view...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Why not give these people a call? Plenty more like that on ebay.

Breaking Ducato


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> I am sorry but it seems I have given you duff information. Apparently its not the resistor its a part that goes behind the control knob. I went into the garage this morning where they told me that the suppliers cannot not give them a date for this part.
> 
> I have attached a diagram and its number 7. The chap at the garage says he has fixed it as best he can. It doesn't now click for each heater fan number (1 - 4) but does work when you turn it up. He doesn't know how long it will last but I am going to pick the van up shortly.
> 
> ...


http://www.genuine-parts.de/English/index.htm


----------

